# new sights for my glock



## KenpoTex (Jan 7, 2007)

I used some of my Christmas money to buy a set of XS Big-dots for my Glock 19.

These things ROCK!!!

Yesterday I ran 200 rounds through the thing (first time I've shot since I installed them) and was very impressed. My performance at 25 yards wasn't what I'm used to with the traditional post and notch sights but that'll just take some practice. However, at 5, 7, and 10 yards, I was very pleased with the speed with which I was able to acquire the target and re-acquire for follow-up shots. Mozambique drills are a breeze with these things.

here are a couple of 7-yard groups on the 3x5" cards I was using as targets...not the tightest groups I've ever shot, but not bad considering that the sights are totally different from what I'm used to (and I was shooting pretty quickly)


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice!  I'm waiting for tax returns before I can do any upgrades, though...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting a set of those for a few years now.  Might just have to go out and finally get them now.


----------



## wade (Jan 7, 2007)

Geeze, and you need to get better?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 8, 2007)

Good shooting!  I shot a friends gun that had those sights. For me, it felt like I was giving up some accuracy/precision for a little more speed in picking up the sights. I didn't get to put enough rounds though it to get used to them, but my friend swears by them. The front sight seemed really HUGE to me though! For a defensive gun (close range) it would be worth checking out. For a competition gun there are times where I would need more precision, some targets are out to 25 yards and some are extremly close. Granted, you could learn to be more accurate with them just like you could learn to pickup post and notch sights faster. What works for me is a widened and deepened rear notch and a small diameter fiber optic front for outdoor, or a small tritium front for indoor/low-light/defense. Everyone is different though and it looks like your shooting really good with those Big-Dots!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree...

while you could get pretty good with these, there are other options that are probably better for competition/precision shooting.

That said, this is my EDC.  It's not a scalpel, it's a sledgehammer...I just want to get rounds on target as quickly as possible and these sights seem to be pretty good for that.


----------

